# Which Browning Shotgun?



## phildo57 (Jul 29, 2007)

I get any Browning shotgun half off since i work at Cabela's. Does anybody have ne experience with the Browning Silver? I'm looking at the one in Duck Blind Camo. I'm wondering what you guys think of the "Dura Touch" coating, the action, the feel, how it shoots for you, etc. I might just get a BPS, but I'm thinkin I'd rather get the semi auto. I mostly use my shotgun for goose hunting, but I also shoot a little trap, dove, ducks, and just about ne thing else that flies or crawls. lemme know what u think.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't know much about the silver but I have owned a couple of BPSs and they are awesome especially if you are a south paw like me. 
Good Luck
Duckjunky


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I agree on the BPS! Mine is camo and the only problem I can see happening is to lay it down and not being able to find it again. 
I would love to try a Silver like you are talking about, but I'm a lefty and worry about gunk in my face with the hull and spent powder going across my eyes. Jim


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have never personally shot one but they are a very nice gun. I bought a new gun last fall and had it narrowed down to the Browning Silver and Winchester X3. A deal arose on an X3 so I went with that and its amazing!! The bolts are exactly the same in design and operation along with how you disassemble it. The only difference that I could tell was slightly different appearance in the rise of the stock and the shape of the safety (instead of just a circle it was more of a triangle). I also own 2 BPS and you cant go wrong with that choice either. They are very dependable gun but tend to get alittle heavy after carrying all day pheasant hunting.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

For that kind of discount why not step up to the gold? It will last you a life time and if ya don't like it sell it for more than you paid,infact go this route and come out $ ahead if ya go into a BPS. :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I agree with the gold or silver. Pretty much the same mechanically as the x3 I love so much. I personally would steer clear of a bps, but thats just me.


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

Browning and winchester have the same bolt because browning owns winchester. If you get a discount on browning you should also get a discount on winchester


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

For that kind of a discount, get a B25 Superposed from the factory... or get an A5 from the factory (both custom orders)


----------

